# African Pompano



## fman (Feb 12, 2009)

Is their anywhere off the GA coast to target this species of fish? For those that have eaten the small Florida Pompano does the AP taste similar??


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 12, 2009)

Never heard of any up here. That's not to say it cannot happen..very deep.
This one is a mile outside the reef Big Pine.
cw


----------



## fman (Feb 12, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> Never heard of any up here. That's not to say it cannot happen..very deep.
> This one is a mile outside the reef Big Pine.
> cw



That is a beauty! Do you eat it or release it? How does it taste?


----------



## BOW'D UP (Feb 12, 2009)

African pompano is one of the best. really really  white  meat. I just cleaned one monday. awesome  eatin.
they fight like an amberjack but can turn sideways and use their shape to fight ya. they like metal structure and stuff that comes up high off the bottom.


----------



## slightly grayling (Feb 12, 2009)

I just caught and cleaned my first Pompano last year......it was like cutting through a cantelope....very smooth. firm and consistent meat.  Tastes great too!


----------



## seaweaver (Feb 12, 2009)

We ate that one. Something tagged it on the way up. See the teeth marks!
We ate that one and it was great. We caught that one in about 200' over a secret sail boat.
cw


----------



## HOBO (Feb 12, 2009)

*FMAN*

During the Spring time the large African Pompano are a fairly common catch at the "R-4" Navy Tower SE of Brunswick......  AMOF a new world record was set this last Spring by some local guys "free-diving" for them......  Every spring quite a few of beautiful fish are caught by those specifically targeting them at this tower.....  Back before I quit the offshore fishing thing we caught four in one trip at "R-4",,,,, all being in the high 20's and low 30's.....  Lately they seem to be a lot bigger than in the past....

They are good eating,,,, very good,,,,,,,,, but not nearly as good as their much smaller cousins which are also caught in the Spring along the Georgia beaches.....

----------<" ){{{{{*><


----------



## fman (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for all the replys guys! Hopefully I can find someone to take me to that spot HOBO mentioned this spring!

I would like to try a fast moving knife jig on them. I have notice folks in the Carolinas using the vertical jig.


----------



## Eroc33 (Feb 16, 2009)

i got one in key west and it sure did fight good


----------



## PaulD (Mar 9, 2009)

Look in 120'-150'. They are around here.


----------



## Smok'em (Mar 24, 2009)

ya u can catch them off of R4.. its a navy tower near the gulf


----------



## fman (Mar 25, 2009)

How far out is the R-4 tower? Does anyone know any charters that will take you out to it?


----------

